# Most superficial type



## assascream (Aug 28, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

I think most people would say ESTPs or ENTJs, but I don't really see it.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

ESFJ's for me.


----------



## Lakin (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm going to say ENFP.


----------



## Buran (Nov 2, 2014)

There are no superficial types, only superficial people. Fe users may be the most likely to be seen as "fake", but anybody is capable of "being fake". Hell, I can do that, and Fe is an ISTJ's weakest function.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Kaizuka said:


> I think most people would say ESTPs or ENTJs, but I don't really see it.


Me neither. They're some of my favorite conversation partners.

As a whole, I'd have to vote ESFP (I have no idea why no one has mentioned this sooner), but superficial isn't bad... And it doesn't mean you can't think critically or do math either.

Eh  Picking a most superficial type is like generalizing a generalization. But it's fun!


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

IxFJ.


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

INTP is out of this. >:/


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

I'd say ESFJ's. They're the types I always see as mothers trying to make their daughters and sons look pretty, and dress them all cute, "because my boo boo needs to make an impression". They also conform to pretty much all of societies norms, and do almost anything to fit in and be normal.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

All the SPs?
Of course, there are plenty of non-superficial SPs, but the vast majority of the ones I've met have felt really superficial to me.


----------



## Schubertslieder (Jul 22, 2013)

ESPs lack depth and concentration, so I say ESPs.


----------



## Korpasov (Jul 19, 2014)

Based solely on my personal experience:

1. ESTJ
2. ENFP
3. ISTP

INTJs, INTPs, ENTJs, and ENTPs probably follow. Yes, we NTs can be incredibly superficial at times, albeit in different ways - we often (mistakenly) completely dismiss people who aren't "intellectuals" without bothering to take time to appreciate their other qualities. That, I think, is highly superficial behavior. I myself have been guilty of this on numerous occasions.

So, let the butthurt commence.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

I vote ESTP we're shallow by nature (not a bad thing)


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

How hasn't the Gestapo closed down this thread as "offensive"? 









I say OP has 36 hours max


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

28 hours. Well within expected time frame.

Closed.


----------

